# Type C or D for family reunion with eu citizen



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear All,

Happy new year!

My British husband just got his Spanish residency on Dec.19. I hold Chinese passport and married him in China 8 years ago. We just deposited our marriage in UK a few months ago and did not get a certificated copies yet.

I stayed in Spain on a schengen visa in Dec. But due to the long holidays, we have no time to apply my residency depending on my husband. We came back to UK on Dec.22 and I have to leave UK before Jan.21. I am here on a family visit visa.

So I plan to go back to China to apply the Spanish family reunion visa with eu citizen. ( I was told by some helpful people here I can finish my residency application in Spain. But due to the tight time, I could not do that.)

I checked the Spanish consulate website and got confused. According to my understanding, this visa should be long stay. But it seems we have to fill the schengen application form. Also, they need a signed letter from my husband. So this letter should be written by my husband and signed, is that enough? OR this letter should be stamped by Spanish foreign affairs dept.?

If anybody has such experience, pls let me know. It will be very grateful. This visa is type C or type D?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy new year!
> 
> ...


You can enter Spain with just the Schengen ' holiday ' visa and apply for residency here as spouse of an EU citizen. 
You can stay here while it's in process.

if you haven't yet 'used up' the 90/180 days on the one you used before you can re-enter Spain with that & join your husband here


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you very much.

I used my schengen visa. So I will go back to China to sort out my things. The worst thing is to get another schegen visa or maybe they will give me the right family runion visa.

Thanks again!





xabiachica said:


> You can enter Spain with just the Schengen ' holiday ' visa and apply for residency here as spouse of an EU citizen.
> You can stay here while it's in process.
> 
> if you haven't yet 'used up' the 90/180 days on the one you used before you can re-enter Spain with that & join your husband here


----------

